# What are the meds that could cure dp\dr?



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

I dont want to live with this anymore...


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

There is no medication that will "cure" depersonalization. This is the most fundamental thing you should understand right now. I'm confident I am 90% recovered from that rigid, intolerant condition. It was NOT hell as many describe it. It was, however, nowhere near pleasant.

You're gonna have to fight this man. And by fight I dont mean to push it aside with your thoughts or forcibly trying to be "aware" of your presence and convince yourself you are just imagining it.

This is one part psychological and one part chemical. In most cases, DP is triggered by severe anxiety, especially those that have had an underlying anxiety disorder unchecked for years.

Deeper than that, and this is a personal opinion, it is rooted in our egotistical and dualistic nature and the tendency for self-deception. All of these things can, eventually, split your mind causing depression, anxiety, fear, insecurity...Over time, your mind and body become so apart form each other that it disassociates.

But do NOT fret!

Exercise, natural supplements, meditation and distraction will eventually susbside your symptoms. In most cases, it is your thoughts that prolong the issue.

Some have had it for years, and Im sorry for them, I had it for three months and I'd be damned if I was gonna have it for years.

You got to reconnect dude. Do things that are fun, laugh, ACCEPT it is here for now. DP CAN be a positive life-changing experience, just dont drag yourself down by listening to others' objectional views. Your mind creates everything and so if you become master of your thoughts, it can regain its balance.


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

willbarwa said:


> There is no medication that will "cure" depersonalization. This is the most fundamental thing you should understand right now. I'm confident I am 90% recovered from that rigid, intolerant condition. It was NOT hell as many describe it. It was, however, nowhere near pleasant.
> 
> You're gonna have to fight this man. And by fight I dont mean to push it aside with your thoughts or forcibly trying to be "aware" of your presence and convince yourself you are just imagining it.
> 
> ...


In me dp is only chemical. I Need a cure.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I would start with LOW dose Atypical Anti Psychotic...Have seen it work for lots of people...

LOW DOSE ONLY THOUGH...If it doesnt help after a couple of weeks (maybe 3 or 4) drop it...

After that its SSRI trials....Citalopram helped me alot...Its goof for obsessive symptoms as well as easing anxiety...


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

I tried them. No effects.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

What have you tried?


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> What have you tried?


Zyprexa, Risperdal and Abilify


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Seroquel is the one you should really try


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

To save you reading the whole forum, I gathered success / good stories from all over... This is how wide a range I found of people who were happy with what they were on, to every person that likes 1 of these combos, expect hundreds not to, so none of this is gospel, but I hope my list helps.

Also some of these are usually combo'd with low dose Atypical Anti Psychotic or some I've already written in the combo.

Mirtazapine + Olanzapine (what I like) which is much of the AD + AP thinking

Seroquel + Anti D 
Wellbutrin
Naltrexone and/Or Suboxone

Adderall/ Ritalin (can make anxiety worse)

Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant (Clomipramine)

Modafinil + Mirtazapine

Keppra

Amitriptyline

Clomipramine

Bupropion

Venlafaxine

Citalopram

Buspirone (Buspar)

Geodon

Perphenan

cymbalta


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

In my experience SSRI's prolonged mine for years. Just my experience but the only way to fight DP for me when it was severe was naturally. I think as you get closer to recovery you can use meds to speed up the process but if you have what feels very severe you have to go to sleep early try to exercise early so it will effect you during the day and eat healthy to replenish all the lost minerals and vitamins you are pissing out because of stress.

There is no free lunch when it comes to DP, sorry to say. Medications can help people but won't necessarily bring DP/DR under control like you want. Take that into consideration. It's too easy to expect these things when you're terrified all the time.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

Angelo97 said:


> In me dp is only chemical. I Need a cure.


Hmm that is different. How'd you figure? Did you do some analysis...if so, what were your lab results?

Even though im partially recovering, I'd still like to scan my head to see what is going on. Although something within me tells me that it is more psychological, for me at least.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

CK1 said:


> To save you reading the whole forum, I gathered success / good stories from all over... This is how wide a range I found of people who were happy with what they were on, to every person that likes 1 of these combos, expect hundreds not to, so none of this is gospel, but I hope my list helps.
> 
> Also some of these are usually combo'd with low dose Atypical Anti Psychotic or some I've already written in the combo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the research!


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

I was just put on Geodon in the psyche hospital. It is helping a lot. 20 mg twice daily. It's the only med I take now.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pondererer said:


> Nothing.


-.-


----------



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

Try to find a doctor who will prescribe you Nardil...


----------

